# SHOW US YOUR SMALLEST!



## MiniHoofBeats (Jan 10, 2007)

Would love to see who here owns the SMALLEST - correct - miniature! No dwarves please, we all know they just stay tiny lol they aren't fair! Post a photo of your tiniest, ADULT mini and say how tall!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the little ones!

Even though this picture is professionally done, I really don't like it because it makes Corona look so long in the back - and he's not! :no: I can't wait to get new pics!!! :aktion033:

This is WF Mas Corona, 7 years old, 27.5 - 27.75" on a tall day! He's a son of Sids Husker and has a very pretty head. He's very correct. If I had to pick a bad part about him it would be his butt. It's not as strong as I'd like. He also has pretty movement.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is my smallest, Hobby Knolls Black Eyed Legend, 29 inches. I know he will not be the smallest. That honor will probably go to Charlotte.






I have a yearling filly that will probably wind up smaller, but she is not mature yet.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jan 10, 2007)

You know I just Loooove Corona! Gorgeous guy =)

And my oh my, what a gorgeous blue eye songcatchers stallion has!

Keep them coming!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 10, 2007)

Our boy, Rolin Acres Mighty Tiny Storm- all 26.5" of him....






Lucy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 10, 2007)

Songcatcher said:


> Here is my smallest, Hobby Knolls Black Eyed Legend, 29 inches. I know he will not be the smallest. That honor will probably go to Charlotte.


Songcatcher - he's adorable!


----------



## wwminis (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's Wanalynn with our smallest adult, 25.5" at 5 years old

WW Miniatures Heza Silver Star











And here's me last summer with Heza's sire, 16 year old, Top 5 National Halter Champion, Top 10 National Senior Stallion, 1st Place Honor Roll

NFC's Quicksilver






And here's your little guys half sister! who scored 2 Top 10's at the 2005 AMHA World Show

27" Reflections Fancy Footwork CBY






Here's fancy at the World Show! 






Here's another one of our little tiny stallions!

26" Landfair Moon's Go Boy!






Another tiny mare in 27" Triple K's Boogies Ballerina






Another small mare in National Top 10-- 29" Apache Kid's Princess






Another Stallion in 29" Bryland Farms Soxys Little Sultan


----------



## Kitty (Jan 10, 2007)

Well this is one I can jump into. BUT I'm not sure on how to post a picture so if it doesn't come thru SOMEONE explain it to me. Please.

This is Zephyr Woods Sporty Buckeroo- all 27.5 inches of him and he is 3 yrs old and hasn't moved off his height in a year. He is a beautiful Buckeroo Grandson (Little Kings Little Buckeroo x Double B Farms DeeDee Sails). He hasn't a clue he is so tiny. He is a McSteamy looking for a MsSteamy to give kisses too!!



:



:bgrin


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 10, 2007)

Kitty said:


> Well this is one I can jump into. BUT I'm not sure on how to post a picture so if it doesn't come thru SOMEONE explain it to me. Please.
> This is Zephyr Woods Sporty Buckeroo- all 27.5 inches of him and he is 3 yrs old and hasn't moved off his height in a year. He is a beautiful Buckeroo Grandson (Little Kings Little Buckeroo x Double B Farms DeeDee Sails). He hasn't a clue he is so tiny. He is a McSteamy looking for a MsSteamy to give kisses too!!
> 
> 
> ...


Kitty,

I LOVE Sporty! I've drooled over him for a while nowl



:


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 10, 2007)

I loved everyones photo's, what beautiful horses you all have. Now I have this to say to WWMINIS:

with that many pictures, your just plain showing off! LOL! :lol: Thanks for sharing everyone. it's nice to see what others have.

Alicia


----------



## Kitty (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Sporty is DEFINITELY the smallest we have here. We try to stay in the 32-34 range. So it is funny to see him running next to the BIG boys.

If we don't sell him you will see him in the showring this year. He has alot of ATTITUDE so I think he will do well.

This is the only other tiny one we had and she is now at Triple K. Zephyr Woods Blue Boys Fantasy. She was so tiny when she was born, I was looking for a twin. I was clipping her dams belly and my daughter goes, MOM she is peeing ALOT. I looked back and oops here comes a baby. Gotta tell you I have had some weird foaling but that was one of the weirdest.

Boy she is a pretty girl, right at 28 inches. Just alittle too tiny for our breeding program. But she was a STUNNER. Made you want to hug her every time we were outside. A real love bug.



:


----------



## Gena (Jan 10, 2007)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> Our boy, Rolin Acres Mighty Tiny Storm- all 26.5" of him....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see a "Rolin Acres" horse, he is awesome, he is put together so nice I wouldn't have known he was only 26.5" from his picture!!



:

One of our favorite mares was from Rolin Acres - they are super nice and enjoy talking with them! They have shared some neat stories about their years with the miniatures, I have a lot of respect for them



:


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 10, 2007)

My 26.5 guy Huffmans Classic Little Dude. He thinks he's all that and a bag of potato chips!! :bgrin


----------



## garyo (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is a photo of our two smallest adult horses Boss and Holly with Gma & Gpa. Boss & Holly are wearing their Xmas costumes from the Brooksville Christmas Parade. It was their first parade and they did wonderfully. Boss and Holly will turn two in April and May. They are 25.5 and 28 respectively.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 10, 2007)

joylee123 said:


> My 26.5 guy Huffmans Classic Little Dude. He thinks he's all that and a bag of potato chips!! :bgrin


He's adorable!



: And I love his 'tude!



:


----------



## miniapp (Jan 10, 2007)

joylee123 said:


> My 26.5 guy Huffmans Classic Little Dude. He thinks he's all that and a bag of potato chips!! :bgrin




:new_shocked: Wow.... he is spectacular! Have you shown him at all...?

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2007)

Rowdy now 10 months old and still only 26"


----------



## SWA (Jan 10, 2007)

Our gelding, Dent Sky Ball Paint (a/k/a Chuckie), is our smallest, at 30".






Except when he's on his little "Booster Seat", his pedestal for his tricks, LOL. :lol:

Then he's a "Mr. Chuckie *BIG* Cheese"...



:


----------



## VernB (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are my 2 smallest. They are half brothers.

OTR TRIPPERS SPOTTED SURPRISE 26.5" appy






OTR TRIPPERS BUCK N BLUE 29" bay


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 10, 2007)

Songcatcher said:


> Here is my smallest, Hobby Knolls Black Eyed Legend, 29 inches. I know he will not be the smallest. That honor will probably go to Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Freeland, I think he is absolutley gorgeous..............and I am proud to say I own one of his son's!!!

This is Pine Creeks Wrangler he is 30 1/2"






But my smallest stallion is Cohn's Exotic Echo at 29 1/2"






And my smallest mare, is Dels Dandy at 28-28 1/2"






I actually have a filly that will probably mature around 26-27" but since she is just a weanling and not full-grown, she doesn't count just yet!



:


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Jan 10, 2007)

I have only one mini, Austin, as most of you know. Though he is not as small as everyone on here, he is the smallest one on our property (mom owns 17 minis). Actually, i think he ties with mom's little mare, Holly- and of course, that excludes Eve, who was only born a few weeks ago! He is 30.5", but I don't mind that he's a little bigger because I worked really hard two summers ago in order to purchase every inch of my little guy.




: Enough talking....here he is:






him in his playhouse






And this is him with Holly at a parade






i don't really have any good pictures of him clipped or standing nice, but I will definitely get some good shots this year



:

Thanks for looking


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is our smallest stallion, Little America's Too Incredible, who at age eight is 25.5".






And here is our smallest mare, Little America's It's Mardi Gras, who at age six is only 25". Her first son, Little America's Sterling Fantastic II, will be one of our smallest sires in a couple of years and is homozygous to boot!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't add to this post with a photo as my little guy is still a baby! His Mum and Dad are both under 30", so lets hope he stays small. He was born at 19".

I did however, want to comment on how lovely all of your 'little' horses are. I LOVE looking at everyones photos.

Just wanted to comment on little 'Austin' inside the playhouse. How cute is that!!!!!???? :bgrin


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Jan 10, 2007)

maplegum said:


> Just wanted to comment on little 'Austin' inside the playhouse. How cute is that!!!!!???? :bgrin


Hehe. :bgrin. Thanks. He loves that thing! In fact, he prefers it over his normal shade- even when it rains!


----------



## runaway ranch (Jan 10, 2007)

This is my MVM Odyssey. He is just under 28" He will be bred to my under 30 mares this year. He goes back to Gold Melody Boy 2X on his dam size and 2X on his sires side. I can't wait to see what he throw.


----------



## Devon (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww! They are all so Nice! WOW. I wouldnt of known they werent 34" now I f I ever get into litte little ones I know who to look up



:



:


----------



## Wiggy (Jan 11, 2007)

I cannot share pictures... and am not sure if this would even count... but my stud colt measured 25.5" at about 9 months old... and was still 25.5" at exactly 1 year old... he hasnt been measured since but is now coming up to 2 years old and I cannot imagine that he's grown much, if any.... should be that way though... dad was 26" and mom's barely over 28"... looking forward to "putting the stick to him" again in the spring when all the hair comes off!!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 11, 2007)

I know he's not the smallest on here, but at 27.5" or so, Tracker is pretty tiny















Jessi


----------



## miniaddiction (Jan 11, 2007)

WOw Jessi are you serious Tracker is that small?!?! He looks so much bigger, and is Sooo handsome



:

I actually prefer the taller ones, but these guys are soooo cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 11, 2007)

miniaddiction said:


> WOw Jessi are you serious Tracker is that small?!?! He looks so much bigger, and is Sooo handsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!



Well, it's possible he grew a TINY bit, but last... May, was it? at a show he measured in at 27.5"



I usually say he's about 28"

His sire and dam were both about 32" I'd guess, so we were surprised how little he stayed




But his breeder (my friend) then realized there's smaller guys a little further back, so I guess that's where it came from?

I can't decide what I prefer. I like 33-35" size for driving... but I like A registered, b/c we have more A shows here. But I also like the little guys, like him... and I recently got some bigger (37") ones and have one gelding that barely squeaks under 38" (unreg, so that doesn't matter)... so I have a range of sizes, and couldn't tell you what I prefer lol!

Jessi


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a rather rude question for those of you who breed the tinies....... How do tour stallions work out being so tiny??? I have some 32" mare and a young stallion that is only 27, and I am hoping he will be able to breed them.

Great pics! I am in love with Tony's black pinto tinies.


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I currently have 4 mini's under 30". With 2 mares just at 30".

Here are the ones that are under.

Roys Toy Snippets Feature (Bond Snippet son) 29.75"











Desert Golds Dust Devil 27.25"

clipped:





Winter woolies





Triple K's Boogie's Touch of Royalty currently 25" at 9 months, should stay under 28"






Yes, he jumped up on the dog house. I think he followed the goats.

Royal with Rockin Robins SF Redi or Not 25.5" at 9 months should mature around 28" son of Feature (posted above.)






I clipped Redi's head and neck yesterday to take sale pictures but he was kind enough to run into a cattle panel and tear a V on his face. After several very well done stitches he shouldn't even have a scar. I was pleased to find a Gorgeous head and neck under that hair.



> How do tour stallions work out being so tiny???


You can either dig a hole for the mare to stand in, or build a platform for your stallion.

Robin


----------



## Jill (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not generally into "tiny" horses and prefer right around 32" and up, but I do have one under 30" mare. This is Erica's Oh What A Suprize. She was just hardship inspected for AMHA registration and is already AMHR of course. She officially measured at 29.75" during her inspection. She is a buckskin pinto dun. We plan to breed her (at Erica's still) to Destiny this spring. For a "little girl", I love her proportions and way of going. I do own two paternal siblings to Suprize and they will both finish around 32". They are my 2005 grey-grullo stallion, Erica's Gone and DunIT, and my 2004 perlino pinto mare, Erica's Double Dipped.

*Erica's Oh What A Suprize*[SIZE=8pt]2003 29.75" buckskin pinto dun mare[/SIZE]

Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too ("BTU") Granddaughter

























_PS Underlined links are to the mentioned horses' individual webpages._


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 11, 2007)

Rabbit has bred a 14.2 hh Arab mare!!!

Two 12.2 hh mares and well, to be honest he never had a mare hos own size til he was 15 as there just were not any around.

I have two mature stallion, Rabbit and his grandson Golly, at 28", a three year old colt, Silver Bay Pinto, at 27" and a black colt who does not belong to me at 29"(also three year old) so I am well set up for little stallions.

The mares I do prefer bigger, so my smallest is Mia who is 28" and my tallest is Honey who is 33"- the others all range in between, except for Willow who is just a yearling and who I am sure is going to make 13.3 hh!!!






Golly who weighs in at 28" to the withers, not the last hair!






My dear Rabbit who is Golly's grandsire and also weighs in at 28" (but you have to stretch him!!) also to the withers not the last hair!!

With Rabbits head up like that I can make him 26 1/2" to the last hair, no problem, Golly does not have such a good head carriage (low tie in) so it does not make such a difference to him, maybe an inch, no more.






This is Magic, also Rabbits Grandson and also his great grandson, by Asifbymagics very pretty stallion Derby, out of her also lovely mare Starlite. His "posh" name is Glenhollows As If By Magic and he stands 29" to the withers if you stretch him- relaxed and behaving (hey, he's a teenager) he probably is nearer 28"

I have NO pictures of the mares that I would care to show here :lol:

And I have No pictures at all of Carlos, my new colt, I really must do something about that.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 11, 2007)

Semi is my smallest @ 28.5". She is 3 years old.


----------



## Becky (Jan 11, 2007)

My smallest mature horse is Dreamer, 28" 3 yr old mare. And a bit camera shy!






I have two stallions and several more mares that are mature at 30" and under.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is my two Smallest minis here

Underwoods Punky Poster Girl

30.50" she is in foal to my Bay Tovero Stallion for summer of "07" WE HOPE! We cant wait! This mare had a VERY tiny colt in "06" so we hope for a another tiny baby from her.











Next we have a "recent" purchase so I dont have the best photos of her so here is what I have for now.

NHF Baywatches Buttercup

30." She is in foal to a 30" Black Tovero Stallion for early spring "07". This mare has produced small foals as well so we hope for a "tiny" Filly!! This mare is a Johnstons Gold Boy Granddaughter with one Blue eye. so we hope the Blue Eyes will carry over from the Sire and Dam to this "07" since she has never been crossed with a Blue Eyed stallion we will see! :bgrin


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 11, 2007)

This our smallest mare, Fahsers Lil Trixie Belle Dee. She's 29.50". She's hopefully bred to our smallest stallion for a late May foal.






This is our smallest stallion, T Oaks JP. He's 29.75"


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jan 11, 2007)

My goodness, this topic took off quick!!!

VernaB - my goodness what gorgeous boys you have!

Everyone has such gorgeous tinies!!!

Tony - if you ever want to send that tiny mare to a fellow tiny program, I got a nice fluffy spot open for her right here with me LOL! I'd put her on her own golden pedestal! =)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2007)

: OUR SMALLEST MINI IS ROSE A AMHA MARE WHO IS 29 1/4 INCHES,S HE IS A PINTO FILLY.

AMHA NAME IS CRITTER FARMS TOP AMERICA ROSE. WE HOPE SHE IS HOMOZGYOUS,BECAUSE BOTH PARENTS ARE PINTOS.WE ARE BREEDING HER THIS SPRING.


----------



## Relic (Jan 11, 2007)

My 5 yr. old pocket pet 27.5" Libertymere Legacys King Galahad







And his soon to be girlfriend 3 yr old 29" WCR lBN Moniet


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW! That's all I can say.

The SmallestHorse Group keeps talking about a Nat Ch show at some point and I was wondering if we had enough under 30"ers to compete and I would have to say YES! QUALITY individuals!

Congratulations to all of you who are advancing the miniature breed with your little ones!

OK, I bet you thought I was going to go away without talking about my little boy.....(Rabbitsfizz, measured at the last hairs here)..........Cowboy, 25 1/2"






You can see pictures of his foals here.... Cowboy page

And waiting for dinner time






5th birthday party






And for the first time ever we have 2 Cowboy daughters in foal for Cowboy grandbabies! They will be by Skipper. Both of these little mares are 29" I'm so anxious to see what size we get in Cowboy's grand kids.

They are Buttons and Paradigm ...you can see them here..... Mares page

Now, I'm really hoping in a few months we get to see pics of all of these gorgeous little one's foals!

Charlotte


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Stephanie, Great to see your into the little ones these days.

Here's our tiniest spotted guy with my hubby Tommy at the 2006 AMHA World Show.

*[SIZE=12pt]Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow AKA BA[/SIZE]*

BA measured in a whopping 22" and was the smallest entry at the AMHA World! The World was his first show and he received multiple top ten awards in both halter and color, so his height certainly didn't hold him back any! He will mature approx. 28".






Dawn :saludando:


----------



## rockin r (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are mine...Father and Son..



:

Dillion...31.50" 6 yo






Shooter...30.00" 18 months


----------



## Ashley (Jan 11, 2007)

Most of our minis are 32-34" range but we do have a few small ones.

Tattoo is about 28", he is 3.






This is Sky, she is 2 and about 28" right now. WE also have another filly that is two and about the same hight but I dont have pics of her.


----------



## Erica (Jan 11, 2007)

My preference is for the taller 32-34" horses......

so I don't have many below that 30" mark, but do have a couple

Little Kings B T Buck Bandito - 30.5" BTU son






Erica's Applewood Farms Echos Adventuress - 30" Buck Echo daughter






and then these that me and Belinda own

Cross Country Memories - 28.5" Lazy N Redboy daughter






Cross Country Good Day Sunshine - 29" Lazy N Redboy daughter

whom I just looked and don't have pictures on this computer off


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 11, 2007)

I love them all! Great pics!

I have a few tiny mares and a tiny stallion. I adore the tinies!

I have a Doctor Dream filly that looks like she will mature about 26-27". I am planning for her to "Marry" my 27" Boogerman son, DArmonds Boogermans Bravado( we call him Dragon), but for some unknown reason the little neighbor girl calls him Onion. She calls my American Gigolo(28") ...Jello, and my great dane puppy Rumble... Grumbles!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's one of the smallest one's we have, he belongs to my Dad and Sandy. He is three now and measured 29" last August at an R show. He is Norlea's First Class By Starman AMHA/AMHR by Grosshill EK Starman and out of Norlea's Preferred Class. He is now greenbroke to drive and thinks he is a big man, LOL Of course I can't find a really nice pic of him, he decided Dad's sleeve needed a nibble just as I snapped this so you can't really see just how lovely his little head and neck are. Can you tell I just love this little guy?



: Anyway, here he is, we call him Dallas....


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are a few of our under 30"..... We also have horses that are mainly over 30" but there is the occassional small one.

This is DeChevals Windsong of the Night(SRF Windsong of the Night in AMHR).... She is 29 1/2" and Multiple Reserve National Champion at the AMHR Nationals this past year in Halter and Driving






And this is SRF Party Girl. She is also 29 1/2"






And last but not least is my Sr. Stallion for the 28" and under class, SRF Cavalier. He is a whopping 27 1/2"! I am really looking forward to showing him this year!


----------



## joyenes (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is my smallest mare at 29" as a two year old. PLeasant Views Dancing Rain


----------



## North Fork Ranch (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is our two smallest ones at the moment!!

Our stallion S Bar P's Little General 31"






and our little Filly Lessley's Dapper Dusty's Gracie Gold at 10 months old and 25"






Judy


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is my smallest, Grosshill EK Creations Profile, 29.75".


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow look at all the tiny ones shining through!!!

Charlotte is right on - we should all get together for an SHG National Show for minis under 30" !! I see so many fine examples of miniatures in this thread!

Dawn - I just love that little spotted guy of yours, you can send him my way anytime! I love the tinies, but my love for appies is not gone =) Put the two together and you have my true love! Spotted tinies! I am looking for a nice tiny spotted mare to bring home you know...tell your mares to make all little girls this spring LOL!


----------



## vvf (Jan 11, 2007)

This boy is our smallest at 28", and 4 years old

Jone's Call Me Phoenix


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Jan 11, 2007)

Jill said:


> I'm not generally into "tiny" horses and prefer right around 32" and up, but I do have one under 30" mare. This is Erica's Oh What A Suprize. She was just hardship inspected for AMHA registration and is already AMHR of course. She officially measured at 29.75" during her inspection. She is a buckskin pinto dun. We plan to breed her (at Erica's still) to Destiny this spring. For a "little girl", I love her proportions and way of going. I do own two paternal siblings to Suprize and they will both finish around 32". They are my 2005 grey-grullo stallion, Erica's Gone and DunIT, and my 2004 perlino pinto mare, Erica's Double Dipped.
> 
> 
> *Erica's Oh What A Suprize*[SIZE=8pt]2003 29.75" buckskin pinto dun mare[/SIZE]
> ...


I love them all! Especially Erica's Oh What A Suprize....she reminds me a lot of Austin even though he is a grulla...not necessarily pattern but the way she is running...


----------



## maplegum (Jan 11, 2007)

These photos are fabulous! I love the little tiny teeny weeny ones!

The only thing is, it's hard to tell just how small they are unless the photo includes someone standing with them! It can be difficult to tell that they are so small.

I'd love to see photos with people in them too, or something that really gices an indication of how tiny these horses are!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 12, 2007)

maplegum said:


> These photos are fabulous! I love the little tiny teeny weeny ones!
> 
> The only thing is, it's hard to tell just how small they are unless the photo includes someone standing with them! It can be difficult to tell that they are so small.
> 
> I'd love to see photos with people in them too, or something that really gices an indication of how tiny these horses are!



Hmm well, Tracker (my 27.5" stallion) is the pinto on the right.. for comparison, Chili, my chestnut gelding on the left, is about 35" or so.






Jessi


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 12, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Here is my tiny guy, Peter Pan, that I adopted from Chances. I think that he measures just over 29 inches. I love the second picture of Peter admiring his extra-tall shadow...lol :bgrin Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## Wiggy (Jan 12, 2007)

vvf said:


> This boy is our smallest at 28", and 4 years old
> 
> Jone's Call Me Phoenix


WOW... what a fantastic rear end on this boy!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 12, 2007)

This has been our smallest and gives you an idea of how small being close to an average sized man! She is a BOB grandaughter and had really hoped for her being taller.


----------



## chandab (Jan 12, 2007)

Buckskin gal said:


> This has been our smallest and gives you an idea of how small being close to an average sized man! She is a BOB grandaughter and had really hoped for her being taller.


Ok, Mary, Which little girl is this one? What's her name?

I tried to go to your website, but couldn't, so either I have your old address linked or somthing isn't right.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jan 12, 2007)

Chanda, That is Briggie as a baby! She was a sweetie and sat in our laps or on the lawn swing.



:

[Ok, Mary, Which little girl is this one? What's her name?

I tried to go to your website, but couldn't, so either I have your old address linked or somthing isn't right.


----------



## chandab (Jan 12, 2007)

Buckskin gal said:


> Chanda, That is Briggie as a baby! She was a sweetie and sat in our laps or on the lawn swing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I just didn't recognize the baby fuzz. She is a little doll.


----------



## Relic (Jan 12, 2007)

Both fillies 3 years old well under 30 lead by one nice person and one just so so person. :bgrin


----------



## miniwhinny (Jan 12, 2007)

MiniV Midnights Last Dance a.k.a. "Ozymandias" All 29 inches...Ozy is Buckeroo and Supreme bred.











MiniV Raiders Princess Elizabeth a.k.a. Twoie, 30 inches. Bond Showboy, Sooner States raiders Light and Bond Sir Galahad bred.


----------



## runaway ranch (Jan 13, 2007)

This is Jandts Beauty Bee and her filly, Sunset Ridge Whisper softly. I also have another filly of her's



who is a 2 year-old and will just barely make it to 29". Beauty Bee is 29.5"


----------



## zacharyfarms (Jan 13, 2007)

This is my smallest adult. 4 year old Zachary Farms Signature Moon Homozygous for Tobiano and 24"..This is not the most flattering pic for him but one I wanted you to see him with his buddies..He is in the middle of 29" Zachary Farms Sweet Legacy) maximum expression homozygous for Tobiano palomino and 29" Zachary Farms No Way Jose in the front all three from the same foal crop. What is so neat about Siggie is he is truly a miniature in everyway with the tiny little teeth and "normal" length tail(not pony length dragging the ground and "normal" forelocks. You can see Siggie's ( and Legacy's) sire 26" Landfair Moons Go Boy in previous post by his now owner WW Miniature Horse Farm.


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 13, 2007)

miniapp said:


> joylee123 said:
> 
> 
> > My 26.5 guy Huffmans Classic Little Dude. He thinks he's all that and a bag of potato chips!! :bgrin
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]Thanks :bgrin I just love him



: and Parmela is right he does have "Tude". I haven't had a chance to show him yet but I'm hoping to sometime in the near future



: [/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## drk (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are my boys :aktion033:

28" Freelands Fiestas Imperial Storm






27" Magic Mans Top Ticket






Just sold



26.5" Dent Silk Ty






29.5" Toyland Tino Trix


----------



## HJF (Jan 13, 2007)

drk said:


> Here are my boys :aktion033:
> 
> 28" Freelands Fiestas Imperial Storm


I looked on your website, and I have a half brother to him! Charminy Fiestas Pinto Pizazz 28 1/2" 5 yr. old gelding


----------



## drk (Jan 13, 2007)

HJF said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my boys :aktion033:
> ...


Your gelding is very nice



: It's nice to meet other Fiesta family members out there :saludando:


----------



## mmmorgans (Jan 14, 2007)

This is Triple Ks Surely A Hit. Her breeder asked me to post this picture (they are on dial-up).

This filly was 23 inches as a yealing - she is out of Little Kings Boogie Buckeroo - I think she is absolutely perfect - all 23 inches of her!!!!!!!!!!

She is in a youth show home as she may be too small to breed. But what a youth horse she will make :aktion033:


----------



## Wiggy (Jan 15, 2007)

mmmorgans said:


> This is Triple Ks Surely A Hit. Her breeder asked me to post this picture (they are on dial-up).
> 
> This filly was 23 inches as a yealing - she is out of Little Kings Boogie Buckeroo - I think she is absolutely perfect - all 23 inches of her!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She is in a youth show home as she may be too small to breed. But what a youth horse she will make :aktion033:


She would go well with my 25" stud colt!! :lol: She is beautiful!


----------



## lilminiluver (Jan 15, 2007)

Stunning tiny ones, love 'em all!!! :aktion033: It's like looking in a bakery window...each one sooooo adorable! Thanks for some GREAT pictures!

Hugs


----------

